# BHFS Stabilizer help



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Get a B-Stinger with the 11 oz weight. A good starting weight for getting use to a heavier set-up. 
last year I shot everything from the 8, 11, 14oz weights depending on what my shoulder would allow.

I shot with a Generic 12" Stab for years, and my 2nd round after switching to the B-stinger, I shot a 23x 300 on the Vegas 3 spot. (my first vegas 300)

Look into my eyes...... Buy a B-stinger! :becky:


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

12" inch stabilizer just gets the weight out farther from the back of the bow, so you don't have to have as much weight. I just spent some time up in Palo Alto with Nut's and Bolts tuning up my bow and teaching me all of his tricks of the trade. NB built a drop made of wood that we could add weight to for experimentation to see how much weight it took to make my bow stop popping up on the shot. He should of posted pictures of what we called the ******* Stabilizer here on line. I have an Xtreme Flatliner from Mark Malone's workshop, and I found out it's just a bit light on shot, i.e. the bow stabilizer does not jump straight out on the shot towards the target. I may have to go with a Doinker Dish or a B-Stinger, once I weigh my stab and see how much it weighs now. Good luck with your experimentation.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

I used to use a smaller stab but then got a 12" B-Stinger, couldn't be happier. It really settled my bow down and really decreased the movement when aiming. Try them both if possible and see which one feels better to you, don't buy a name, buy something that works for you.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I use the Doinker DISH and could not be happier. I do not need to buy a new weight everytime I want to try something new. Just add more (up to 3 pounds) or take away until I get just the right feel. 

Yes, a longer stab will help you hold better. Keep in mind, the farther out you go with weight, the more resistance it provides against movement. And you can use even less weight.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Hosscoller said:


> 12" inch stabilizer just gets the weight out farther from the back of the bow, so you don't have to have as much weight. I just spent some time up in Palo Alto with Nut's and Bolts tuning up my bow and teaching me all of his tricks of the trade. NB built a drop made of wood that we could add weight to for experimentation to see how much weight it took to make my bow stop popping up on the shot. He should of posted pictures of what we called the ******* Stabilizer here on line. I have an Xtreme Flatliner from Mark Malone's workshop, and I found out it's just a bit light on shot, i.e. the bow stabilizer does not jump straight out on the shot towards the target. I may have to go with a Doinker Dish or a B-Stinger, once I weigh my stab and see how much it weighs now. Good luck with your experimentation.


Here you go.



















Nice group.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

That is one wild looking stabilizer. Thanks for the help guys. I also have to keep in mind that in order to shoot bhfs, the stabilizer can't be more than 12" from the back of the bow. Which ever one I get, it will have to be the 10 to 11 inch version.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

The 12 inch DISH actually is not 12 inches with the QD. It is shorter so, you will be good to go.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

The Doinker dish is great! You can adjust the weights to customize you side weight! You are not locked into 1 weight size on you puchase!I really hate when I purchase a new stab and if it is to light or heavy I am stuck with it.....Doinker has taken care of that problem!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Also, you can run a side rod in BHFS if shooting NFAA rules. If you go that route with a B-Stinger side mount, a QD, you'll need to get a 10" stabilizer. I have a 10" B-stinger(10.25" to be exact), and with the other stuff on, I have about 1/8-1/4" to spare on my set up. My stuff is on a Hoyt VE.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

There is a restriction of some sort on the overall diameter of the end of the stabilizer. I'm not sure exactly, but I believe the larger doinker dish is non-compliant. Perhaps a rules guru could clarify this.


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

B-stinger or Doinker works really great especially on windy days.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

mag41vance said:


> There is a restriction of some sort on the overall diameter of the end of the stabilizer. I'm not sure exactly, but I believe the larger doinker dish is non-compliant. Perhaps a rules guru could clarify this.


I spoke with the nfaa today. They said at this point there is no restriction on the diameter. My riser is 2" wide so any stabilizer has to be less than 10". I have to decide on the 8" B-Stinger and guess at the weight I want, or go with the short doinker dish.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> The 12 inch DISH actually is not 12 inches with the QD. It is shorter so, you will be good to go.


Even with double stacked weights.

View attachment 967560


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

this is how it is measured as per the rules.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

rock monkey said:


> this is how it is measured as per the rules.


Well now I'm really confused. They told me at the NFAA today that it measured from the BACK of the bow. According to the rules on their website, it says BACK of the bow. To me, that means I have to measure the width of my riser where the stab attaches. That's 2". Calgon take me away!!!!!
Someone please clarify.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

jbw59 said:


> I spoke with the nfaa today. They said at this point there is no restriction on the diameter. My riser is 2" wide so any stabilizer has to be less than 10". I have to decide on the 8" B-Stinger and guess at the weight I want, or go with the short doinker dish.


I think you may want to double check where you are doing your measuring. The width of the riser is NOT included in the length of the stabilizer. Here is the quote from the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws regarding how the stabilizer length is measured....

"One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow,"

The "back of the bow" is the part facing the target, not the part you look at while shooting.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thaaannnkkk Yoooouuuu! That helps a lot. Here's the hundred dollar question, why don't they say the FRONT of the bow? I guess I'll get the 10.25" B-Stinger. But what weight? 55#draw 28 1/2 draw length. I should probably start with the 8oz. What do you guys think?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I shoot an 11oz weight on my stinger. 53lb 28.25" draw. I started with a 14 . I'll be at Sherwood in Salem on Saturday for a pin shoot if you want to try it before you buy one.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I shoot an 11oz weight on my stinger. 53lb 28.25" draw. I started with a 14 . I'll be at Sherwood in Salem on Saturday for a pin shoot if you want to try it before you buy one.


 Thanks for the offer. I can't make it down there. I just ordered my B-Stinger with the 11oz weight from Lancaster Archery. Should be here in 2 to 5 days. I can't wait.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

mag41vance said:


> Get a B-Stinger with the 11 oz weight. A good starting weight for getting use to a heavier set-up.
> last year I shot everything from the 8, 11, 14oz weights depending on what my shoulder would allow.
> 
> I shot with a Generic 12" Stab for years, and my 2nd round after switching to the B-stinger, I shot a 23x 300 on the Vegas 3 spot. (my first vegas 300)
> ...


Your eyes won. Hypnosis I guess. Just ordered the 10.25" 11oz matt black.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

jbw59 said:


> Thaaannnkkk Yoooouuuu! That helps a lot. Here's the hundred dollar question, why don't they say the FRONT of the bow? I guess I'll get the 10.25" B-Stinger. But what weight? 55#draw 28 1/2 draw length. I should probably start with the 8oz. What do you guys think?


because the definition was made about 1600+ yrs ago when recurves was all there was. mathews hadnt invented archery yet.

http://www.huntingsociety.org/RecurveBowTerms.html


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

I got my B-Stinger yesterday. Shot some arrows at 13yds. Man, what a difference. I'm going to the range this morning. I just hope I don't get so excited I choke. It's been done before. I use to play golf.


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

Got the bstinger in two days. Fantastic! Shot my pathetic best of 269 15x yesterday. Shoulders were a little tired but feel great today.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Smooth Stability stabilizers. I'm shooting one and the are truly remarkable. Love mine.

JT


----------

